# enquiry about 857 visa.



## sidhu_sahib (Sep 15, 2011)

hii, iam on 572 visa at the movement expire on 14 April 2012.i got RSMS sponsor ship for 857 visa.i am going to apply next week,but i want to get your opinion ,as iam on 572 visa April 2012.does immigration will grant my 857 visa after April or they will grant it before finish my 572 visa????? pls give your opinion.thanx.


----------

